# Meet Milo



## Milo's Momma (Feb 24, 2012)

We brought Milo home when he was 8 weeks old.








He was the calmest and biggest puppy in a litter of four. His parents are 50 and 60 lbs, but I have a feeling that Milo may be just a bit bigger than that. 








He's a shockingly good puppy, I mean, he's got his vices - like biting and humping, both of which we are working on... but for the most part, he's an angel. Doesn't usually cry when he's put in the crate, and even plays in there on his own (door open) without any encouragement. He sleeps a lot and keeps himself entertained with his toys. We take him out to the park or the lake about every day, along with my MIL's English Bulldog - who he ADORES. 
http://i.imgur.com/Umm33.jpg 
We've got a few tricks down, but I'm sure he'll learn many more when we start classes. 




He'll be 11 weeks old tomorrow. And it's time to record another video, because he's learned to wait (for food or toys or to fetch something..).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Milo is adorable. Enjoy him as a puppy, this time will fly by and he'll be a big boy before you know it.


----------



## Milo's Momma (Feb 24, 2012)

We brought Milo home when he was 8 weeks old.








He was the calmest and biggest puppy in a litter of four. His parents are 50 and 60 lbs, but I have a feeling that Milo may be just a bit bigger than that. 








He's a shockingly good puppy, I mean, he's got his vices - like biting and humping, both of which we are working on... but for the most part, he's an angel. Doesn't usually cry when he's put in the crate, and even plays in there on his own (door open) without any encouragement. He sleeps a lot and keeps himself entertained with his toys. We take him out to the park or the lake about every day, along with my MIL's English Bulldog - who he ADORES. 








We've got a few tricks down, but I'm sure he'll learn many more when we start classes.
Milo - 10 Week Golden Retriever Tricks - YouTube
He'll be 11 weeks old tomorrow. And it's time to record another video, because he's learned to wait (for food or toys or to fetch something..).


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

What a sweet face! It sounds like you are off to a great start. Can't wait to read more Milo stories.


----------



## Milo's Momma (Feb 24, 2012)

Oops, my apologies, I didn't mean to post this thread twice. This is the one I meant to post though! Is there some way for me to delete the other one?


----------



## Milo's Momma (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you both! Just FYI, I messed this post up - there's another one that has all the right links though. Can either of you tell me how to delete this one?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What a cute Pupper! I love him in the clover. You MIL's EB look like he's taking the nibbling well!


----------



## Milo's Momma (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol, yeah, he's pretty patient with him.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Milo's Momma said:


> Oops, my apologies, I didn't mean to post this thread twice. This is the one I meant to post though! Is there some way for me to delete the other one?


 
I merged your two threads together. Also Milo is certainly a cute boy !


----------



## Milo's Momma (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you so much, Rob.


----------



## Nolagr (Oct 11, 2011)

Holy Big Pic Batman!  ha kidding. Old habit

I really like the name Milo but I might be a little biased with a female pup named Mila (Me-lah). The first picture with him in the clovers is just great! I hope he becomes your lucky charm. I look forward to seeing him grow. Welcome!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo*

Your Milo is JUST PRECIOUS!!


----------



## Milo's Momma (Feb 24, 2012)

Aw, thanks for the warm welcome.  I always have a camera, so I'm sure you'll get to watch him grow right along with me.


----------



## Nugget (Feb 8, 2012)

love the last picture and all of them.. what a cutie!


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

What a handsome lad! Congratulations!


----------



## Milo's Momma (Feb 24, 2012)

Milo Waits for Treat - 11 Weeks - YouTube


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats on your handsome guy!


----------

